
Some high level information about the Pony programming language - aturley
https://gist.github.com/aturley/49b60c98306d90ffc2f981515827b005
======
sitkack
Great compact list! This answered a question I couldn't get answered after
playing around with Pony for 5 minutes, the package manager (pony stable).

Nit, I skipped over pony-stable because I thought it was the stable version.
IMO, pony-parcel would have been a better name.

~~~
vosper
Yeah, I get the equine theme, but I don't think "pony stable" is a very good
name. It's probably especially bad for non-native speakers, who may well not
know that a stable is a building for keeping horses (and ponies!) in.

~~~
kenhwang
If we get to throw in name suggestions, I'd suggest `pony-ranch`. Stays with
the equine theme and one less letter too!

~~~
sitkack
pony-parcel hints at the Pony Express, it delivers ... puns (in a package)!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pony_Express](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pony_Express)

------
tkdc926
Pony Programming Language link in the article gives a "404" error.

~~~
aturley
Oh god that's embarrassing. Thank you for pointing that out.

edit: fixed.

